# Will low pay drive NYPD recruits away?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Will low pay drive NYPD recruits away?*

(www.recordonline.com) 
Being an NYPD cop these days means a huge financial sacrifice that could sour any idealism. The city is already facing one of its highest dropout and failure rates from its police academy; a reported 20 percent of the candidates in July's class left or were forced out


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

It is often quite sad that the cities do not see LEOs as an important part of the government. 

It is only when the crime is unmanagable, things get out of hand, then the city would hire more officers or possibly increase pay to try to recruit more officers, but at that time, many business would have already left, and cleaning up would definitely cost more than maintaining.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Guilianni came in, changed things....got WAY more agressive in policing and big shock .The crime rate DROPPED. The "minority community" started bitching about being picked on (even though they were the major benifitiaries of the lower rate). The cops backed off and here they are where they started.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

The NY situation is an interesting one. The guys I know on the job paint a picture that is very different. First of all, none are Giuliani supporters. He promised new contracts for the entire extent of his terms as mayor, with major raises. Never happened. The low pay is a result of union negotiations to try to stretch the money to stop the 3 year + experience guys from heading to the burbs and elsewhere. What does suck is that the city and its citizens treat NYPD horribly, worse than most cities. Read the statements under that article and you will understand. They make very slightly more than half of BPD base, few details, in a more expensive city. Something is seriously wrong. 
This is just from what I hear from the guys I went to college with.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

All I know is what Ive seen in the news over the years...Im not shocked to hear it aint true. NY is a sewer anyways, Im waiting for Al Gores flood to flush it


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> It's all part of a controversial cut in cadet pay that leaves the recruits surviving on just $25,100 a year until the end of their first six months, when salaries increase to $32,700.


That's poverty level in NYC.
Even if you split an apartment with 2 or 3 other guys, 32k - 24% fed income tax - leaves you about 2,000 a month.
Put up 400-500 for rent and very meager expenses (assuming you live in a dump with roommates) and your left with maybe 1,200 - 1,500 a month.
You don't live exceptionally well in NYC on 1,200 to 1,500 a week, let alone a month.
Those willing to sacrifice for the NYCPD need to be treated a hell of a lot better than that.
Maybe if NYC wasn't so overrun with social programs for life's losers and layabouts it could pay it's young cops better.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

One of my CJ professors is a retired NYPD detective and he's been telling us about the problem the dept. is having with experienced cops going to the surrounding areas because they pay more. Couple of weeks ago, he bought in a recruitment flyer for Suffolk County Police..http://www.co.suffolk.ny.us/police/recruitment.htm. Their starting salary is $57,811 out of the academy. That's close to what an NYPD cop will make after 5 years. After 5 yrs. with Suffolk County Police, base pay jumps to $97,958! With the money invested in training each police officer, not losing them to other agencies should be a priority for city officials. They should make the pay competitive enough that officers from other agencies are fighting to get on the NYPD.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

If Cops wanted to make the big bucks they could take their leadership skills to the private sector, all they ask for is a fair shot at a median lifestyle with pay that matches the expectations placed on them. The come back of the nypd of the nineties orchestrated by Bratton and represented by Guilliani was willingly funded since it was a time of need. Now its not broken so lets let it alone til it festers again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

The 24-hour McDonald's near me pays almost as much for the overnight crew as the NYPD pays their rookie officers. :FT:


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Now that's F'ed up!


+1.


----------



## Out2lunch (Dec 17, 2006)

Starting pay at a Major Univeristy/Hosptial Security is double of NYPD starting pay and its alot safer.. Eve Longwood Publci Safety pays for uniforms and everythign besides the gun.....


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

I made more in my second year at my new department, than I did my first two years at the NYPD, and that was before they lowered the starting pay!


----------

